# Scan bearbeiten



## CreatorX (30. Dezember 2009)

Hallo, ich bin gerade dabei ein paar Fotos einzuscannen. Leider ist mein Scanner nicht der Beste. Die Farben strahlen etwas zu stark und allgemein ist alles etwas zu hell, das Gesicht wirkt auch sehr blass, andere Stellen sind aber wiederum zu dunkel. 
So siehts nach dem Scannen aus (habs erstmal nur mit 600dpi gemacht, bitte nicht an den weißen und schwarzen Pixelfehlern stören, die sind auch normal bei dem Scanner, ich mach die immer mit dem Weichzeichner Werkzeug und abdunkeln/aufhellen weg):







Ich habe dann mal die Helligkeit und den Kontrast veringert. Leider zeichnet sich jetzt im Wangenbereich ein unschöner Rosa/Rot-Ton ab (das Rote auf der Nasenspitze ist aber in Echt auch so)





 falls nicht klar ist was ich meine hab ich mal die Ränder markiert:





Was muss ich machen um den weg zu bekommen?


----------



## smileyml (30. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

scheinbar ist das Thema gerade wieder sehr aktuell. Daher kann ich dir am besten folgende Links und Tutorials ans Herz legen. Damit bekommst du sicher nicht nur den Glanz auf der Haut in den Griff sondern kannst auch so noch etwas mehr aus dem Bild heraus holen.

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop/275976-haut-ganz-glatt-bekommen.html
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop/196706-probleme-mit-retusche.html
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop-tutorials/164782-digitale-schoenheitskur.html
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop-tutorials/296478-aufhellen-abdunkeln-ebene02.html
http://www.ag-pictures.com/2009/12/28/haut-retusche/

Grüße Marco


----------



## CreatorX (31. Dezember 2009)

Ok, danke für die Links!


----------



## AG-Pictures (2. Januar 2010)

Hallo
Falls du bei dem Foto wirklich nur die hellen Bildbereiche an den Wangen angleichen möchtest, dann reicht dir der Kopierstempel völlig aus.

* Kopierstempel aus der Werkzeugleiste auswählen
* Modus auf abdunkeln stellen (Nur den Modus vom Werkzeug verändern, nicht die Füllmethode der Ebene)
* Die Deckkraft habe ich meist auf 10%
* Dann wählst du dir mit gedrückter Alt-Taste einen dunklen Bereich in der Nähe aus
* Nun kannst du vorsichtig mit dem Kopierstempel die hellen Bildbereich abdunkeln

Mir scheint das Foto allgemein noch zu dunkel und flau zu sein. Da kann man mit Gradiationskurven noch einiges machen.

lg Andy


----------

